# Stereo and Bluetooth Question



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

I just recently purchased a new 2005 M3. It is on order and will be built the first week of Nov. My question is, will the Premium Harmon Kardon sound system play MP3's on a disc? Also, will Bue tooth work for me; event though I got BMW Assist and the GPS Nav system installed? Thanks, Soldier in the middle East.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

As of now, you cannot use Bluetooth with Assist. BMW says a unit will be out to allow both, but for now no BT.

As for the Premium HK sounds, the problem is the CD aplyers are not MP3 capable. But you can add an aftermarket changer that will handle MP3s. The same basic 6 disc changer made by Alpine will work, but you have to use an adapter such as the Blitzsafe or similar to adapt from the the I bus to teh M bus or something like that.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

For 05 all models except 7 series will be able to have bluetooth, even with BMW Assist. :thumbup: No to MP3 player.


----------



## DanielN (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bluetooth with BMW Assist*



jafo said:


> For 05 all models except 7 series will be able to have bluetooth, even with BMW Assist. :thumbup: No to MP3 player.


Will you be able to upgrade the BMW Assist unit so that you can have bluetooth? If so, how much will it cost to have a proper bluetooth installation using a Motorola V600? Thanks, Daniel


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Don't know yet. :dunno:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> But you can add an aftermarket changer that will handle MP3s. The same basic 6 disc changer made by Alpine will work, but you have to use an adapter such as the Blitzsafe or similar to adapt from the the I bus to teh M bus or something like that.


 Alpine sells two changers, a standard CD changer and a CD/MP3 changer. Even with the adapter they are cheaper than OEM.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

I can confirm the BT with Assist...It does work....Just received my 05 BMW M3....As to which phone you use???I had a Nokia 6230..awesome phone...But would not transfer my address book to the car...It would work, if you dialed the call with the phone...Blows the whole concept of BT....So I bought a Motorolla RAZR...Works perfect...Loads phone book within 10 mins...for about 98 entries...I'm not one for flip phones, but this phone is great...It does get hung up every now and then when hanging up a call...Just simply power off/on phone and radio will start to play again...Cool stuff though!!! Also if you don't want to pay the $650 that I had to fork out for the RAZR, The Motorolla V600 is cheaper, and more/less the same phone...with a little uglier of an interface...Obviously...BMW should upgrade and be compatible with other phones....The Alpine MP3 changer will be a good upgrade and I have been trying to find something in forums on the whole swap...I'm just curious how my Nav will display mp3 folders if it will at all... http://www.hatchers.us/Pictures/Flemming/11-09-2004 New Car/


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

dawgbone said:


> I can confirm the BT with Assist...It does work....Just received my 05 BMW M3....As to which phone you use???I had a Nokia 6230..awesome phone...But would not transfer my address book to the car...It would work, if you dialed the call with the phone...Blows the whole concept of BT....So I bought a Motorolla RAZR...Works perfect...Loads phone book within 10 mins...for about 98 entries...I'm not one for flip phones, but this phone is great...It does get hung up every now and then when hanging up a call...Just simply power off/on phone and radio will start to play again...Cool stuff though!!! Also if you don't want to pay the $650 that I had to fork out for the RAZR, The Motorolla V600 is cheaper, and more/less the same phone...with a little uglier of an interface...Obviously...BMW should upgrade and be compatible with other phones....The Alpine MP3 changer will be a good upgrade and I have been trying to find something in forums on the whole swap...I'm just curious how my Nav will display mp3 folders if it will at all... http://www.hatchers.us/Pictures/Flemming/11-09-2004 New Car/


Thanks for the interesting info I was hoping BMW would get the bluetooth thing together and they finally have, "just in time" for me! Now if they get the MP3 player working...

By the way, I Just found the RAZR for $379.99 After Rebate on the first website I visited! [grin], and they give YOU $80.00 for the v600!!

http://www.cellularchoices.net/bluetooth.html


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

*Motorola Razr seems cool...*



dawgbone said:


> I can confirm the BT with Assist...So I bought a Motorolla RAZR...Works perfect...


I've been doing some checking, that seems like a really cool phone. So what's up with the "hanging up" problem, does it do it sometimes, most of the time etc.

Also, I've seen the phone "cradles" for various models. Do you know if there will be one for the M3? It seems like you need the cradle if you want to use the cars antenna (from assist) and also it charges the phones battery. That would be sweet and give you better reception to boot.

Here's a picture of a phone in a cradle: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13023

Any info you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

I found, with the hanging up problem to be, more of operator error...If I let the phone just hang up by itself, it has no problem, as opposed to quickly hanging up after the call...I'm guessing I was just confusing it...The phone is great..I highly recommend it over any other the others on BMW's list..Why would you want to use a cradle with BT..That's the whole purpose of BT, so you can keep your cup holders and not use a clumbsy cradle...To use the car's antenna to call, I believe you just hit the SOS button, when an operator comes over, just ask them to dial it for you...I only have the assist because it came free for one year...I doubt I'll keep subscribing..Handy feature though...IMO the cradle days are over...Dinosaur stuff...Maybe one day M's will have voice command like MB...Then you never have to take your eyes off the road to dial...


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Keep in mind, that the RAZR is only made for Cingular/AT&T att...I was in mid-contract when I bought the phone, and that's why I had to pay full price for it...I don't know your location, but I couldn't see why anyone wouldn't want to go with Cingular, being that they just merged with AT&T...That would be the biggest cellular network..I think.....


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

dawgbone said:


> Keep in mind, that the RAZR is only made for Cingular/AT&T att...


Yes, good info. I do have AT/T already.

I don't think the cradle is outdated however. According to this document...

http://www.mdload.com/bluetooth/index.php

...You only use the GSM (Shark Fin antenna) when connected to the cradle. Plus I've been told the phone's battery will run down quite quickly when using BT so the cradle also charges the phone. And it's nice that the phone is held securely. So, I do want a cradle.

I don't see any connectors on the Razr, like for charging. How do you charge the battery?

Well, perhaps the phone will drop in price a bit in the next couple of months. I think I'll wait until after the first. I saw some on eBay after writing you, and they were approaching the $450-500 range.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

e36M3r said:


> Yes, good info. I do have AT/T already.
> 
> I don't think the cradle is outdated however. According to this document...
> 
> ...


 The RAZR has a mini usb port on it's side to charge it...So..I'm pretty sure that there are no/ nor will be a cradle/charger for it...So if you want the cradle, probably the V600 is what you'd look into getting...BMW, from what I've gathered, is not making plans to be compatible with any of the other phones...BT does drain the battery some what...But I've ordered a cigarette car charger for it..But only plan to use it on long trips only, that way I'll keep it in the glove box until then...As far as the cradle...I guess it's what suits your tastes, whether to have it or not...But why even bother with BT then...after all, that's why every one was retrofitting their cars for BT...they hated the cradle and they wanted their cup holders back....Every time you get into your car, pull back the armrest and snap the phone into the cradle...As where BT...uhhh...never pull it out of your pocket...I'm no sales person, and I think I see your point...Why not have both...Sounds good, if you don't mind losing your cupholders...I don't know much about assist, but, would you still have to pay for it, to use the antenna? BT is free....My only problem or question with BT, is I haven't figured out how to use call waiting with it..I did it once, but only by accident...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

dawgbone said:


> I see your point...Why not have both...Sounds good, if you don't mind losing your cupholders...I don't know much about assist, but, would you still have to pay for it, to use the antenna? BT is free....My only problem or question with BT, is I haven't figured out how to use call waiting with it..I did it once, but only by accident...


Yes, of course, both is the key. Don't clip it in on short trips, but have a place for it when you want, and get the antenna to use for better reception.

The antenna is in the shark fin, and is the same antenna used by Assist. Otherwise it's there, but you get no use out of it. You do not need the BMW Assist service to use the antenna.

Also, I think you should be able to use voice dialing, have you tried it? What area are you in?


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

I have the windows mobile Audiovox 5600. this is a great windows phone the size of the nokia bar phones. has anyone used this with the Bluetooth? I am getting close to ripping out my assist and adding the BT.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

e36M3r said:


> Yes, of course, both is the key. Don't clip it in on short trips, but have a place for it when you want, and get the antenna to use for better reception.
> 
> The antenna is in the shark fin, and is the same antenna used by Assist. Otherwise it's there, but you get no use out of it. You do not need the BMW Assist service to use the antenna.
> 
> Also, I think you should be able to use voice dialing, have you tried it? What area are you in?


No voice dialing here...At least that I know of...The car is still new, about 1500 miles on it...I have NAV, so that might be why I don't...I can dial through the nav screen, or quick search my phone book with the steering wheel controls, or Ican get assist to make the call....but so far no voice commands...I had no idea that it is an option...Hell, it can't be, I bought the car loaded with everything...I mean everything, I just went back to the DS to have them install the home link stuff, just because I realized I didn't have it...I thought that was for 5/7 series...BTW I'm in Louisiana...

http://www.hatchers.us/Pictures/Flemming/11-09-2004 New Car/


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

dawgbone said:


> No voice dialing here...BTW I'm in Louisiana...


Thanks again. Looks like we are too far apart for a look-see! (In in So. Cal). I thought the voice dialing was standard with BT, you might want to check it out. I believe there is some 'mode' you must enable.

Pass on any info as you get it, thanks.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Thanks again. Looks like we are too far apart for a look-see! (In in So. Cal). I thought the voice dialing was standard with BT, you might want to check it out. I believe there is some 'mode' you must enable.
> 
> Pass on any info as you get it, thanks.


No voice activation with this factory BT, you still need to buy the separate SES module.


----------



## datavisual (May 22, 2005)

*M3 Cradle*

I have an old V50 cradle fitted to my M3, and I need the help of you people out there to tell me what options (in terms of cradle avalable) I can have for my car. I just want to change to the latest cradle and then get a phone to go with it. I live in London, UK. Thanks.

Jerome


----------

